# Celebrating my first week, "Full-Time" Knife maker-BIG KNIFE!



## jonwelder (May 12, 2011)

Dear Friends, This has been my first week as a "full-time" custom knife maker, I got many replies to the knife pictures I posted here. I wish I had more knives on my web site, but that has been the "rub" Being gone to "work" 12 hours a day leaves little time for the knives! So last Friday, I pulled the "plug" on my "ball and chain" job and went for it! I'm still swamped with orders to finish up, but with time, I'll get there! I made this knife just to "KICK THINGS OFF" a real attention getter! Yes, I believe it's the biggest knife in Nebraska, USA


----------



## jonwelder (May 12, 2011)

This is the real purpose for the knife..... Real attention getter!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Best of luck to you Jon, nice to see someone follow their dreams. I have a feeling you will be very successful.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for you Jon!! Sometimes jumping in is the only way to make it fully happen. Commit and don't look back.

Hope you have a plan to secure that knife in an anti theft way. Where I am it would be coveted and stolen.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Truly great to see someone doin' what he wants to do -- not simply what he has to do... Best of luck!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! What a knife!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Good luck with your venture,
That is some knive must feel heavy in your pocket


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, good job. I visited your site. wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## katapulka (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck on your venture Jon! I hope to add one or two of your knives to my small collection.

That is a very nice EDC you have there!


----------

